# Tired yet Lucky



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

It all started at 6:00 this morning loading the Suburban with traps, snares and all the fixins. Then it was to the gunroom to get the 10 gauge and a plinker. Then we had doughnuts OJ and coffee, before fitting my grandson in the latest (about 20 year old) camo bibbers and sweatshirt.

3.7 miles from the backdoor the work started with a pair of ugly coyotes almost ran me down on the first stand one shot from the 10 and then a running shot with the .22-250. Then we set a snare and a scent post. Another 3/4 mile west and another yote. Not bad,,,, Then we set some more traps and snares.

Luck was with me as I got to show off in front of my grandchildren! This scenario went on and on and on .. with only one stand not producing. I feel like somebody drove over my body with a train and I didn't have to drag a single yote. ( I think I may be pushing my heart surgery hahaha)

Anyway 7.5 yotes down (mangy and ugly and flee ridden for the most part) and 6 trap sets made. I say 7.5 because one with a red tail had to be a runt female. I don.t think she weighed 12 lbs and she crumbled at 50 yards with a load steel BBB's I was thinking I had enough strength for one more stand, but fortunately the sun came out and the bean fields were getting greasy. I called Mcdonald's and with no arguments at 1 PM off we went!

BTW... Our snows almost gone except the snow cone machine variety left along fence rows.

Best part was today I not only had my grandson...my granddaughter with me. We laughed allot!

The bad part...I spilled a 1/2 pint of coyote urine in the suburban.......phew!

(Ill be honest, I did use photo shop to fix and crop some of these photos, the old Iphone 4 camera sucks and my grandson didn't want to be in the one with the yotes)

Look at the second one's tail! I swear I shot a trimmed poodle, you should of seen it standing there!









Grandson s his setting his first solo snare in a fence on fresh sign. Look how big his bibbers are...hahaha









He made a small the loop is in his snare set, I said "leave as is, if a yote can slide through the fence (see tracks)he his head will fit into the loop" We'll shall see?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, great to get out.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hold on...I posted the wrong photo with the coyotes. That one is from a few years ago I think? I cant remember, I am having terrible brain fog. I am very sorry.

Later

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job Larry great to see you getting out and passing on you knowledge good luck with the traps


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Larry. especially the part about getting the kids out. were you rolling and smoking those "beans" ?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry Men. Got a scare in the afternoon, my bp dropped to 87/67 and I was dizzy as hell and forgetful. Called the Cardiologist he said I might be dehydrated, not uncommon and also my meds do it. He said drink more water and slow it down.

My grandson said the picture is correct but I can't remember taking it.

Checked traps this AM and my fears rang true. Weather warmed up and the raccoons were out. Now Ill battle them in the fence sets till it cools down. We are definitely in the right area for yotes, had run running a hill when my grandson was fixing a snare the wind caught. That would make 9 in two days in the same 4 miles area.

This raccoon is sure pretty though! Too bad hell fetch just 5-7 dollars. Look how green the grass is and that was with 3 days of below -6 to -20 PSST I figure out my Iphone4...you just have to put it in their face for a clear photo..haha


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great way to start your season. Looks like a great time.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice looking raccoon get the young guy skinning and fleshing


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good job Larry but take it easy.. Rome wasn't conquered in a day remember? The grandkids will never forget this day .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Funny Cam,,,my granddaughter works at the grocery store on her college break. We bought a few things last evening and went through her check out lane. I asked if she want to checks traps in the morning. She didn't know being New Year's eve she may be tired in the morning. Grandma suggested we change her name to Trapper, she turned a little red. A passing co-worker heard what grandma had said and yelled "can I bag for you "Trapper"

Being last night was New Years eave, I gave them both this morning off. But that's okay my wife of 41 years came along after I bribed her with a chocalate sprinkled doughnut. She was the only women I ever took trapping in my life back in 1973.

I walked over after closing the electric fence knocked on her window which she rolled down. I looked he straight in the eye gave her a kiss on her nose and said "we need to do this again soon" .....she "replied don't count on it" hahahaha


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Funny Cam,,,my granddaughter works at the grocery store on her college break. We bought a few things last evening and went through her check out lane. I asked if she want to checks traps in the morning. She didn't know being New Year's eve she may be tired in the morning. Grandma suggested we change her name to Trapper, she turned a little red. A passing co-worker heard what grandma had said and yelled "can I bag for you "Trapper"
> 
> Being last night was New Years eave, I gave them both this morning off. But that's okay my wife of 41 years came along after I bribed her with a chocalate sprinkled doughnut. She was the only women I ever took trapping in my life back in 1973.
> 
> I walked over after closing the electric fence knocked on her window which she rolled down. I looked he straight in the eye gave her a kiss on her nose and said "we need to do this again soon" .....she "replied don't count on it" hahahaha


Yes family can be alot of fun . Ive got little grandsons now that fight over who's gonna check snares with me ..lol . Guess chocolate donuts are good bait then ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great stuff Larry, weather sure has not been very stable for you guys back there........................


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just saw this today, Larry. Who the heck needs to travel to the prairie lands for some good action, anyway?

Great work with the younguns, too.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I travel for the better fur. 
As for calling its not hard in our states if guys would stop watching TV shows about western and desert yotes that never seem to get any food.

Ive said it ten thousand times. Put time in and learn to speak like the animal. In fact let me give you an example. Yku know that sound duck hunters love to do to impress judges they labled the feeding call? The sound they mimic is not a feeding chuckle. It a sound ducks make when flying to say hey get out of my way.

However duck hunters use it all the time because they mimic what people do and nit what tye animal does. Then they cant figure out why after they highball like a hen get the ducks comming they switch to what humans do and the ducks dont come close enogh for a shot. Highbll them loud on water just like real hens and watch them come right to your lap! Field hunting is different, ducks on land are really really uncomfotable. There a low qauck is supreme.

If more guys would learn to speak yote by putting in some night calling. In fact yiu dont need a gun. A guy can learn with a call and a light and still be within the law. Man is his worst enemy when it comes to the wild.

Trapping is the same. You can show a trapper how to make a set. But he has to learn for himself from the animal.

I cant say enough especially with todays e -callers and real coyote sounds, speaking yote in the midwest is the only way to stack them up. Because our yotes are never that hungry to risk injury.

Sorry for the mispellings I am limping along on an old computer. I dropped the good one and ruined the harddrive.

Ic


----------

